# 24 hour Pharmacies in Paphos



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Are there any 24 hour pharmacies in Paphos? 

There has been at least one in almost every town or city I have ever lived in, so just wondering if thats the case here?


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

If you have an IOS device, iPad or iPhone, there is an app on the App Store called "Cyprus Pharmacy" which may help.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Sadly I have an Android, but I did find the following page which was slightly useful:

Late Night Pharmacies in Cyprus | Personal blog of Chris Ergatides

I needed to run out and get some Asthma meds hence the post.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

In the sticky thread of emergency telephone numbers are the numbers to ring in each town to find out which pharmacy is on 24 hour duty.

For Paphos the number is

90 90 40 16


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

There is a pharmacies link at the bottom of Cyprus Mail's homepage. I assume this is late night.

PHARMACIES | Cyprus Mail

Also you can link to late night pharmacies from Cyta's website.

https://www.cyta.com.cy/id/m144/en

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Fantastic. These are some great resources.


----------

